# lac de saint cassien ????



## carlos8589 (30. Dezember 2007)

|welcome:wer  von euch was  schon mal am lac de saint cassien (frankreich) |engel: auf  karpfen  angeln  ???????? und  wenn ja  habt  ihr gut  gefangen wie  wars  da so was  kostet  da  so ne wochen karte??? welche  verbote  gibt es da


----------



## Pat1967 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

hi carlos,

hierzu werde ich dir jetzt keine antwort geben,du zweifelst ja eh alles an!!

ach ja, nur zu info,ich war schon da!!!!

außerdem gibt es genügend threads im netz über den cassien!!


----------



## carlos8589 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

hir  was  sollen   bitte  solche  antworten ich zweifele  nicht  alles  an  ich  bin im forum um erfarungen auszutuachen und ich   hab das  thread hir  geöffnet weil ich das  wissen   will


----------



## Pat1967 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

hi carlos,

du fragst im betainthread ob es jemand benutzt und welche erfahrungen damit gemacht wurden!!

mir kam das vor als wenn du nur auf die seite aufmerksam machen wolltest.

außerdem, was willst denn über den cassien wissen!!das da karpfen drinn sind wissen wir alle!!

vielleicht soltest du deine fragen mal ein wenig besser definieren!! und vorallem deine antworten besser gestalten,denn sonnst bekommst du irgend wann keine mehr.

das war auch das letzte posting von mir auf deine fragen!!


----------



## carlos8589 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

auf  so was  reagire  ich nicht Pat1967 ich   will wissen was  da  oben bei mir  steht  und  wenn du stress willst stell dich doch bitte vor einen spiegel und  mach dich selber fertig  tut mir  leid  das man so mit  dir  reden muss 



leute bitte  gebt  mir  antworten aber  nitte  nicht  so wie  Pat1967 danke bin froh um jede erfahrung 


_________________________________________________________________________

Karpfen der könig aller fische


----------



## Keule666 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

muhahahhahaah :q:q:q:q|rolleyes



Eure Keule


----------



## SteffenG (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Ihr seit ja nicht mehr ganz dicht aber beide also normal seit ihr nicht das steht mal fest !!!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Der See ist verdammt schwer zu Befischen  ich kenne einige wo zum 5 unten sind   und schneider heim gekomen sind.

1. Du musst die stellen b.z.w  die Ufer wissen.

2. Zu richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein

3. Gehe nie alleine wen ihr mehre seit könnt ihr verschiedene Gewässer teile des Sees befischen und so rqaus finden wo die Karpfen sind.



Als Anfänger  würde ich Dort nicht Fischen  an deiner stelle   da gibt es einfachere Gewässer.


----------



## carlos8589 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

danke  das  du so ne gute  antwort  gibst  warst auch schon da oda also ist es da sau schwer da karpfen zu fangen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Wie wär´s mal mit ein paar Satzzeichen???
Dann hat man als einfacher User, der keinen "Internetslang" gewöhnt ist auch die Chance was zu verstehen.

Versteh mich nicht falsch - ich will Dir nicht anne Pelle - aber ich denke es ist vielen hier einfach zu müßig, sich da durchzuwurschtln. |uhoh:


----------



## Michael R. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Sehr guter Kumpel von mir war Anfang Dezember für 2 Wochen im Nordarm. Kalt solls gewesen sein. Schau mal auf dieser Seite da findest du die Bilder.


----------



## carlos8589 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

schöne  karpfen  auf  der  hompage lac de saint  cassien da gehts  im sommer  auch hin


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Aber wie gesagt Schwer,  an diesem Gewässer haben schon so manche gemeint  sie kommen und fangen.

Wen ihr mehre seit  könnt ihr  euch aufteilen  und somit  auch die Verschiedenen  Arme befischen und dort wo es läuft dan mit dem Boot hinfahren.


----------



## carlos8589 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt Schwer,  an diesem Gewässer haben schon so manche gemeint  sie kommen und fangen.
> 
> Wen ihr mehre seit  könnt ihr  euch aufteilen  und somit  auch die Verschiedenen  Arme befischen und dort wo es läuft dan mit dem Boot hinfahren.



du  weußt  aber  nicht  wie  teuer  das  ist oder  also eine  wochen karte|stolz: ja wir  sind  bis jetzt 2  leute  was  für  verbote  gibs  da eigentlich


----------



## Carphunter2401 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Über Preise weis ich nicht viel.

Regeln:

Soweit ich weis  dürfen die Ruten nicht geschleppt werden 
aber du darfst Marker  bis zu 100m (Wurfweite) platzieren und Füttern.

nur in den Nachtangel Zonen fischen sonst ist dein Tackel weg und Geldstraffe.


----------



## carlos8589 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

und  sonst   noch  irgendwas  kann sonnst noch   einer  was  sagen   kommt  mal auf  rooywalter gibt  tipps  der  weiß was


----------



## Michael R. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

carlos8589 hab meinen Kumpel gerade angeschrieben der schickt mir die Preise und eventuell weitere Infos. Sobald sie da sind stelle ich sie hier rein


----------



## carlos8589 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*



Michael R. schrieb:


> carlos8589 hab meinen Kumpel gerade angeschrieben der schickt mir die Preise und eventuell weitere Infos. Sobald sie da sind stelle ich sie hier rein




danke  bist nett also |wavey:
an alle  da trausen hab ihr  noch was


----------



## Carpkiller07 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

 Angelbedingungen auf Karpfen am Lac de St. Cassien
- Jeder Angler muss einen gültigen Angelschein besitzen
- Das Angeln in der Nacht und das Nächtigen am See de St. Cassien ist vom 11. Juni bis 7.September       einschliesslich verboten
- Das Angeln auf Karpfen ist oberhalb des Ruderhauses vom 1. Januar bis 30. Juni jeweils einschl.          verboten
- Das Angeln vom Boot aus ist verboten. Es darf nur vom Ufer aus mit einer Angelrute geangelt werden
- Die gefangenen Karpfen müssen unmittelbar nach dem Fangen und eventuellem Fotografieren in den See        zurückgesetzt werden
- Das Zurückhalten der Karpfen und deren Transport ist strengstens verboten
- Während des Angelns muss jeder Angler seine Angel im Auge behalten
- Der Angelplatz muss sauber hinterlassen werden
- Die Angler werden gebeten ihre Notdurft zu vergraben
- Das Feuermachen und die Benutzung eines Gaskochers ist verboten
- Hunde müssen an der Leine gehalten werde

Alle Personen, die diese Regeln nicht beachten; riskieren eine Strafe, die durch die Aufsichtspersonen erhoben werden kann. 

Für umfangreichere Informationen kontaktieren sie die Fischereiförderation von Var: 0494-690556 oder www.fedepechevar.com

Wir rechnen mit ihrem Bürgersinn, damit der See von St. Cassien sein mythisches Bild behält!




Das sind die letzten Infos die ich habe.


----------



## MrTom (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Wie wär´s mal mit ein paar Satzzeichen???


Na das wäre doch mal ne Maßnahme, allerdings hab ich da nicht wirklich Hoffnung.
mfg Thomas


----------



## meckpomm (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Moin Rene

Aus welchem Jahr ist denn denn die Verordnung? Soweit ich weiß werden die Sommerangelbeschränkungen an Wochentagen festgemacht. Es soll außerdem ab 2008 deutliche Einschränkungen geben, aber da hab ich noch nix genaues gelesen/gehört(keine Quellenangaben)
Also am besten immer rechtzeitig informieren.

MfG Rene


----------



## Michael R. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Info von meinem Kumpel. Jahreskarte 65€ Karte für 14 Tage 35€.Sonst keine weiteren Kosten für das Angeln. Er war wie schon geschrieben zu letzt Anfang Dezenber dort. Boot dringend erforderlich wegen Platzwechsel. Das letzte Stück vom Nordarm ist Schongebiet und durch Bojenkette markiert. Wegen Anzahl der Ruten hat er nichts geschrieben aber die Beiden haben jeder mit 2 Ruten gefischt.Belerung erfolgt vor Ort vom Aufseher der soll ganz ok sein. Er hat noch was geschrieben von Passbild für den Schein da bin ich aber nich schlau draus geworden. Könnte sein für die Jahreskarte. Hältern war verboten sonst hat er keine Einschränkungen erwähnt.
Hier mal ein Link eventuell hilft er ja.
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=de&sl=fr&u=http://www.tourisme83.com/lac_cassien.htm&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=3&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dlac%2Bde%2Bsaint%2Bcassien%26hl%3Dde%26sa%3DX


----------



## Carpkiller07 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Hallo,
Habe das was ich oben geschrieben habe auch nur von dieser seite Kopiert:

www.karpfen04.de

Da unter dem bereich Frankreich und der dritte beitrag von oben,Nicht Part1 sondern Part2 ganz unten auf der seite.

Da steht dabei:

Original Text eines Flyers, welches allen Anglern am See, am Wochenende vor dem Nachtangelverbot im Juni 2007 übergeben wurde.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Moin , 

Rene (der C-Killer) hatte geschrieben(der kopierte Flyer) das Gaskocher verboten sein, Und wie dann kochen? Oder gehts da nur um's Gas? Dann wäre nen Benzinkocher erlaubt? Oder wie - oder watt??


----------



## Keule666 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

65Euro ist korrekt

dazu müßt ihr auch noch die Maut rechnen.

Hier mal die Auflistung.
Schweizer Vingette: 35 €
Italien rund 50 € 
Frankreich rund 30 €



Eure Keule


----------



## Carpkiller07 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Hi Gunnar.
Das weiß ich auch nicht wie das Funktionieren soll!?
Auf der HP,die ich oben genannt habe,ist sogar einmal ein Bild (diesmal im Part1)wo mit einer großen Gasflasche und einer Kockplatte gekocht wird|kopfkrat.


----------



## Gunnar. (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*



> Das weiß ich auch nicht wie das Funktionieren soll!?


Ja das würde mich auch mal interessieren. Na ja , zum Glück fahr ich da nicht hin. Solche Unsicherheiten schlagen mir immer auf's Gemüt.


----------



## Feedercatcher (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Hallo, auf der Homepage von Adventure Fishing hat Sascha Pingel einen sehr genauen und interessanten Bericht verfaßt. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Gruß Henning


----------



## schnupp (31. Dezember 2007)

*AW: lac de saint cassien ????*

Hallo,|wavey:
das Benutzen von Kochern jeglicher Art ist verboten, wegen der ständigen Waldbrandgefahr!!
Also gut im Rucksack verstecken, sonst wird es richtig teuer!!

Ich war Mitte der 90er ,3 mal am Cassien und fand es absolut klasse.
Habe mehrere Bekannte die auch jetzt noch hin fahren.

Es soll sich viel verändert haben.:c

Sehr viel Müll, Viele Fische mit verstümmelten Mäulern und noch viele andere Dinge die wir Karpfenangler kaputt gemacht haben.:v

Es soll auch im moment zur Diskussion stehen, das das Nachtfischen ganz verboten werden soll.

Fazit: Von der Natur einzigartig und sollte man als Karpfenangler mal gesehen haben, obwohl wir sehr, sehr viel kaputt gemacht haben!!!

Gruss

Chris|wavey:


----------

